# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Как распределяется нагрузка пдо в коррекционных учреждениях?

## nata

Здравствуйте.
Работаю в детском доме педагогом доп. обр. Дети есть как норма, так и 7-8 вид. У меня 18 часов. Как должна распределяться моя нагрузка? Подскажите, пожалуйста.
При старом директоре было 45 мин занятие и 15 минут перерыв, или 1.5 часа и 0.5 часа перерыв (дети были только норма). Сейчас к ним прибавились еще и коррекция, а новый директор говорит, что занятия у всех детей по 60 минут ровно. Как правильно будет?

----------


## арома

я работаю в училище с девиантными подростками, тоже встречаются дети 8 вида...мы тоже задавали эти вопросы администрации, но внятного ответа не получили..хотели познакомится с уставом нашего заведения - не вышло, нам дали почитать лишь коллективный договор))))..и поэтому, просмотрев различные нормативные акты выстроили свою работу согласно ФГОСАм и требованиям САНПИн, где сказано, что обязательно нужно делать перерыв между занятиями 10 минут после 30 или 45 мин. работы....

----------


## Ludochka-69

про коррекционные учреждения сказать не могу, а вообще,  в учреждениях образования
при составлении расписания  (продолжительность занятий, перерывы, нагрузка на детей по годам  обучения) руководствуются САНПИНами и Уставом учреждения (в нем должно быть всё это прописано)
http://www.docload.ru/Basesdoc/11/11795/index.htm
найдите свой вид деятельности и посмотрите (приложение №3 называется в этом документе)
Но всё это должно быть закреплено Уставом учреждения.

----------


## nata

Спасибо

----------

